# Basking bulbs keep burning out.



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Ever since I got my bearded dragon ( January ) I have gone through at least 5 different basking bulbs and it's really becoming annoying now.

Today my 150W bulb, which I got just 4 days ago, burnt out and the CBH just burnt out as well

I use ferplast 150W basking bulbs. 

Any idea why this keep happening? :rant2:

Maltese voltage is around 240V - 250V, about the same as in England.

I do not believe it's the main otherwise all my other lamps including the UVB would burn out wouldn't they? And they are fine so are my heatmats.

I have a small suspicion that it's the brand that's screwing with me and that I should just use a different brand but I am not exactly sure.

I just would like to find out what's causing this.

Right now I am trying to keep my beardie warm with a 60W normal house hold bulb, as this is the only bulb I have available at the moment, but the temperature is dropping. Right now it's down to 92.2F

I also have a 50W and 75W infra red bulbs but I don't think they can be used as temporary basking bulbs for this kind of emergency or can they?

Is my beardie in danger if she goes cold (above 65F) for a day?

Please help :sad:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

the wattage seams a little high, what size is your viv? and i use normal spot lamps from my local hardware store or supermarket  
mike


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> the wattage seams a little high, what size is your viv? and i use normal spot lamps from my local hardware store or supermarket
> mike


My viv is a wooden viv size 4ft X 2ft X 16"

The 150W bulb only kept the basking spot 104F which isn't much for a juvi beardie.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

wow! your best of with 4x2x2 btw and i use a 60w wich get my tempature 107f?


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> wow! your best of with 4x2x2 btw and i use a 60w wich get my tempature 107f?


How the hell does a 60W keep that amount of temperature in a viv that big?  60W doesn't even do anything for me. I don't understand :/


----------



## kane90 (Feb 25, 2013)

when i had a corn snake i had the same problem and it was down to the rubbish plastic bulb holder .... so i bought a ceramic one from hardware shop ripped the wire out of the plastic holder and put in to ceramic one worked a treat


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

If its a screw in bulb un plug it from the mains and bend the middle pin of the bulb holder out a little. This sometimes doesn't make A good contact with the bulb which causes high resistance and reduced life of the bulb. Also, how steady is the voltage there? I'd suggest having the bulb holder plugged into a surge protector as this will stop any spikes in your voltage which also could be damaging/ blowing the bulb


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Putting a dimmer switch on the bulb to reduce the output a little will lengthen the life of your bulbs. Then raise the basking platform closer to your light so that you can get your temps up a little easier, and even use a lower wattage bulb if you want.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a ceramic holder (exo terra) only had one bulb blow in a year, that was a pro rep bulb, now I use a household R80 spot bulb from the supermarket.

Power spikes, could be the issue or bad contact with the bulb holder or simply rubbish bulbs.

I use a 100w bulb in a 4ft x 2ft x 21" high viv with a dimming stat.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pyrite said:


> How the hell does a 60W keep that amount of temperature in a viv that big?  60W doesn't even do anything for me. I don't understand :/


its a spot lamp. the produce heat in a certain area. a lot of people use 60w for their 4x2's
mike


----------



## Thewelshdragon (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you have any if your plugs plugged into an extension lead without a serge protector ? Perhaps using one with a serge protector if you don't ? Might work?


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Dan Bristow said:


> If its a screw in bulb un plug it from the mains and bend the middle pin of the bulb holder out a little. This sometimes doesn't make A good contact with the bulb which causes high resistance and reduced life of the bulb. Also, how steady is the voltage there? I'd suggest having the bulb holder plugged into a surge protector as this will stop any spikes in your voltage which also could be damaging/ blowing the bulb


Not so steady dan, not so steady at all. It's bad enough that the power plant over here is running on one turbine. Sometimes (commonly in the summer) we have power outs, very frequent ones so the spikes could be the ones that's messing with my bulbs.

What am I look for exactly when you say "surge protector"

I did a quick skim through ebay and I found a lot of surge protected extension cords.

I'll try the pin technique as well. The CBH are a bit hard to screw in so maybe lifting the pin would help.

Thank you so much! :2thumb:



tremerz97 said:


> its a spot lamp. the produce heat in a certain area. a lot of people use 60w for their 4x2's
> mike


Ah alright. I'm assuming yours is one of those glass vivs or it's wooden as well?

I'll take a quick picture tomorrow of the viv and how it's being heated so you and everyone else who's trying to help will get a better idea.

I can't use clamp lamps as I have a solid piece on the top with 2 square holes (one on the left and one of the right) and underneath them on the sides I have 6 70mm holes for ventilation. I place the reflectors on top.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright guys so today I got Belkin 6 Plug Surge Protector and a 100W basking bulb :2thumb:

I plugged in the timer into the wall socket and the surge protector into the timer and the basking bulb onto the surge protector.

Hopefully this will fix the problem and bulbs will stop burning out so often

I've also raised the basking platform just a little so that I can get the temperature that I need.


----------

